# Wird Zeit mal hallo zusagen



## Nestor (21. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Teichfreunde...   :? 

.... irgendwie klingt das immer so geschwollen. Wenn ich mich wohl fühle sag ich meistens: Servus ... 

also noch einmal:

Servus!   8) 

Ich fang mal von vorne an. Also bisher habe ich 21 Jahre auf dem Konto und es werden immer mehr. Mein Bezug zu Teichen, Tieren und Pflanzen habe ich schon seit ich mich selbständig bewegen kann. Das sollte sich schlussendlich auch irgendwie in meinen Beruf einschleichen. Biologie alleine ist mir zu dünn, schließlich lässt mich Technik auch nicht wirklich kalt. Auto, PCs, etc ....
Nun, daher studiere ich an der FAU Erlangen CBI (Chemie und Bioingenieurwesen; 5.Semester). Damit können die meisten erstmal gar nix anfangen und ich ernte nur fragende __ Blicke. Da ich eure Blicke schlecht sehen kann gibts hier Infos: 
Ist eine sehr vielseitige Angelegenheit da wir ne Mixtur aus dem Maschinenbau, der Chemie und Biologie abbekommen. 
Desweiteren liegen meine weiteren Tätigkeiten im Bereich Feuerwehr/Rettungswesen. Im Moment habe ich ein paar Lehrgänge bei der FW absolviert und möchte nun noch zusätzlich beim Rettungsdienst einsteigen (Ist in Bayern getrennt: FW und RD).
Dem noch nicht genug bin ich ein Auto-Freak. Meine erste "Karre" musste ich natürlich dementsprechend herrichten. Ich habe den Wagen letztes Jahr verkauft und mit dem Anwalt zu tun (... es gibt schon A.Löcher auf dieser Welt). Daher gab es bisher noch keinen Ersatz und ich hatte mal wieder Zeit mich auf andere Dinge zu konzentrieren. So kehrte ich dann Anfang des Jahres zum Teich zurück.
Diesen haben meine Eltern und ich (naja ich wohl eher weniger..) vor gut 12 Jahren angelegt. Damals noch mit Folie, was ein Fehler war. Unser Boden hier ist ein Fall für sich. Irgendwie ist er nach ein paar Jahren einfach abgerutscht und dahin war die Folie. Also alles retten was zu retten war. Dann das Loch vergrößern und ne Teichschale rein. Tja nur leider haben wir vergessen wie "groß" das Becken überhaupt ist. Ich schätze 1700 -2000 L, also Format "Pfütze"! Nicht sehr viel.
Und diesen habe ich dieses Jahr wegen einiger Bepflanzungsfehler (Stichwort Teicherde - jamm jamm das fault!) in Angriff genommen um ihn zu reinigen. Was daraus wurde ist ein Thema für sich und nicht gerade sehr angenehm. 100% erklären kann ichs immer noch nicht. Wer es wissen möchte kann mich gerne fragen, aber ich schreib hier sonst noch morgen früh 
Aber mitterweile passt der Teich so einigermaßen und die verbliebenen Fische haben sich auch wieder erholt.

Also gut Teich mehr oder weniger "neu" gemacht (nächstes Jahr gehts weiter..), hab ich dann eben nochmal das kleine Hügelbeet der Mutter zerlegt. Das war nix mehr! Begeistert war sie anfangs zwar nicht, aber wat solls! Aufgeschüttet, Bambus rein, Carnivoren, Orchideen usw. 
24m² Folie gekauft und gerade mal ein paar m² gebraucht und fertig war der Mini-Bachlauf mit einer weiteren Teichschale und End-"Becken". 
Mal sehen was ich mit der "restlichen" Folie noch so anstelle.   

Bilder von dem Ganzen gibts, wenn ich mal damit zufrieden bin.   

So und dann noch zu meinem - glaube ich - letzten Hobbies. Kraft- und Kampfsport:  Weng Chung - Traditionelles Shaolin Kung Fu des Südtempels; weicher Stil. (Für Interessierte: http://www.weng-chun.net ) und dann halt noch ein wenig Fitness-Studio. 

Ein wenig beschäftige ich mich noch mit (Web-)Design (Photoshop, Cinema4D, ...) und Programmierung (html, php, mySQL, Flash...). Dies aber meist nur im Winter und nicht immer gleich motiviert (... hauptsächlich Collagen, Wallpaper, Artworks). 

Dann vielleicht noch etwas zu meiner Person: Ich drücke mich manchmal etwas missverständlich aus. Meine vielleicht harte Wortwahl soll meist nicht so hart verstanden werden. 
Dies nur vorab um Missverständnissen verzubeugen.  :!: 

So das wars jetzt aber. Bei Fragen fragen  

Gruß Björn


----------



## Thorsten (21. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Björn,

natürlich auch an Dich...

*Herzlich Willkommen im Forum*


Ps. find ich klasse, das sich die Leuts so vorstellen... weiter so


----------



## Dr.J (21. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Björn,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen   

Mit Schmunzeln habe ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen. Ist wirklich witzig geschrieben.  8) 

Mit Interesse habe ich auch festgestellt, das du in Erlangen studierst. Erlangen ist im Sommer immer meine zweite Heimat. Du weist schon: Der Berg ruft!!!    

Viel Spass also noch.


----------



## Nestor (22. Sep. 2004)

Mahlzeit!

@ Jürgen

  

Der Berg! Ja er ruft auch mich immer wieder. Naja nur dieses Jahr ging das Rufen im peitschenden Regen unter. Das Bier scheint mittlerweile ja auch was Besonderes geworden zu sein. Verdammt teuer! Aber ich glaube zu wissen woran das liegt. Die Kopfschmerzen, bedingt durch verlernte Braukunst, werden nun auch in Rechnung gestellt. Nicht genug, dass man schon von Anfang an ein "totes" Bier (vorallem Tucher) bekommt! Nein, es schmeckt auch noch bescheiden und man braucht nicht mal betrunken zu sein um Kopfschmerzen zu bekommen. 

Lese ich da Coburg?! Da fällt mir spontan Neustadt bei Coburg, "Sonneberch" usw. ein. Habe Verwandtschaft da "oben" 
Ich selber bin aber gebürtiger Erlanger und möchts auch bleiben. 

Gruß Björn


----------

